# Giant Compact - whats it worth?



## ShinSplint (12 Mar 2009)

I've been offered a Giant Compact, and im just wondering whether its worth the asking price.

Its approx 10 years old, near mint condition (not many miles).

Yellow frame, team colours? Full aluminium (inc forks). Matching yellow tyres. Good quality wheels - he described them as 'V' shaped for aerodynamics.

It was the top of the range at the time (middle range). Campag brakes etc.

Apparently about £1200 new - been offered it for £350.

What do you guys think??


----------



## mr Mag00 (12 Mar 2009)

isnt Giant Compact an oxymoron?


----------



## ShinSplint (12 Mar 2009)

mr Mag00 said:


> isnt Giant Compact an oxymoron?



The crossbar is sloped, thus making the overall frame an easier ride, the bars are higher than an average racer.

So no, dont think its an oxymoron.


----------



## RedBike (12 Mar 2009)

At a guess its an old OCR. 
OCR's are a nice enough bikes, but probably not worth £350.


----------



## ShinSplint (12 Mar 2009)

RedBike said:


> At a guess its an old OCR.
> OCR's are a nice enough bikes, but probably not worth £350.



Not sure, i've emailed him.

What I do know is its a Team ONCE model, with all the fancy bits


----------



## RedBike (12 Mar 2009)

Although the bike might well have cost £1200 ten years ago a simular sort of model isn't going to cost you anything like that today. Giants SCR bike, probably the closest modern day equivalent, is about £350-£600 new depending on the model. 

Without knowing exactly what bike it is / what parts are on it, it's impossible to value. But I don't think I would pay much more than £150 for a 10year old aluminium bike unless it was something special.


----------



## wyno70 (12 Mar 2009)

2 year old Giant TCR C3 will be going up for sale on ebay on Saturday (no reserve). If your interested I'll post the link!!!

It's a medium size frame, I'm 5ft 9 and it's the right size for me.


----------



## ShinSplint (13 Mar 2009)

ok.. an update. I've seen the bike, and its pretty much the same as this

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GIANT-TCR-Tea...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

minus the carbon forks and seatpost.

Anyone familiar with these bikes, and know roughly what they're worth?

Cheers


----------



## RedBike (13 Mar 2009)

Somethings not quite right here. 

The Team once are Giants top end models. 
You would expect a near mint low milegage example to have mostly original parts. Therefore I would expected this bike to have a top end groupset, carbon forks and seatpost. Perhaps it doesn't have these parts because it pre-dates them. You'll need to check this out very carefully!


----------



## oxbob (13 Mar 2009)

RedBike said:


> Somethings not quite right here.
> 
> The Team once are Giants top end models.
> You would expect a near mint low milegage example to have mostly original parts. Therefore I would expected this bike to have a top end groupset, carbon forks and seatpost. Perhaps it doesn't have these parts because it pre-dates them. You'll need to check this out very carefully!


See op Redbike, i was confused too.He says yellow frame and looks like the once in he ebay link, IMO i think you would be better off trying to get giant scr3 2008, should be able to pick these up at £400 region. The Defy replaced the scr range this yr


----------



## ShinSplint (13 Mar 2009)

RedBike said:


> Somethings not quite right here.
> 
> The Team once are Giants top end models.
> You would expect a near mint low milegage example to have mostly original parts. Therefore I would expected this bike to have a top end groupset, carbon forks and seatpost. Perhaps it doesn't have these parts because it pre-dates them. You'll need to check this out very carefully!



As said above, it is the top end model, of the middle range, and therefore it has the Campag brakes, higher quality saddle etc. Only thing it doesnt have is the carbon forks/seatpost. I am guessing these were optional extras... my mate who is selling it did say that, at the time, the carbon post was an option.

The bike is totally standard though, for sure.

I don't know about the groupset make.

I'm just thinking - if the one on eBay is at £460... I should get my money back (£350) in the future should I want to sell it on.


----------



## Landslide (13 Mar 2009)

I suspect the OP is being offered the Giant OCR ONCE Team Edition. Dates to c.2000, and is fitted with a mostly Campagnolo Mirage gruppo. Definitely wasn't priced as high as £1200.


----------



## oxbob (13 Mar 2009)

I've been googling and it was listed at £799 in 2000 with a xenon/mirage mix


----------



## ShinSplint (13 Mar 2009)

oxbob said:


> I've been googling and it was listed at £799 in 2000 with a xenon/mirage mix


Thanks, can you post a link to this please.


----------



## oxbob (13 Mar 2009)

http://www.roadcyclinguk.com/review...8/prod/Giant_Once_TEAM_OCR/rcn/107/rgn/7/v/1/


----------



## Landslide (13 Mar 2009)

ShinSplint said:


> As said above, it is the top end model, of the middle range...



I think what your mate is getting at is that at the time, Giant's road range was summat like:
Peloton Series - entry level steel road bikes, level top tubes
OCR series - aluminium compact frames
TCR series - slightly fancier aluminium compact frames, with nicer bits to match

Hence your mate's description of "middle range".

The OCR series comprised in (ascending order of price) the OCR3, OCR2, OCR1 and OCR Team.

Hence your mate's description of "top end model".


----------



## RedBike (13 Mar 2009)

> I'm just thinking - if the one on eBay is at £460... I should get my money back (£350) in the future should I want to sell it on.



I think the bike on ebay went for top money. It's not too surprising though. It's nice example of a branded name bike. Sadly I don't think you'll get that sort of money for the bike you're looking at. The ebay example looked like it was a LOT newer and a lot higher spec. 

Sadly I still think £350 for an old OCR is slightly on the high side. This is probably a closer match http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GIANT-OCR-ROA...14&_trkparms=72:1688|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
Although again it looks like its a better bike.


----------



## ShinSplint (15 Mar 2009)

Well I bought it today. Still not sure of the model, just says Compact Road on the frame. Has some nice parts ie Selle Italia seat, Campag brakes.

Paid £250, so seems a good buy. I'll upload a pic tomorrow, maybe you guys can shed some light on it.


----------



## Radius (15 Mar 2009)

That'd be good. I really liked the look of the forks on that second ebay link, almost TT ish.


----------



## gavintc (15 Mar 2009)

£250 is a more realistic price for an oldish bike. You should not be surprised if you need brake blocks, new cassette and a new chain to bring it back to life. Ride and see what you think, but if you gear skip, you may need to think about taking it in for a service. This a common problem on 2nd hand bikes.


----------



## ShinSplint (16 Mar 2009)

Here it is!

Had a brief ride out and it seems fine. Slight squeak here and there, but only in certain gears, and nothing to worry about.

Problem is... frame is maybe too small... feels like im crouched forward slightly too much (compared to my mates Bianchi).

I'm thinking of getting an adjustable stem to raise the bars a touch. Are these expensive? And are they generic? i.e. are they all pretty much the same fitting/size?

Thanks for any help.

More to the point... do you think its worth £250?? 

Ah, another thing, it has clipless pedals - im thinking of buying Shimano R099 shoes. What type/model cleats would I need?

Sorry for all the questions - should I put the questions in another forum?

Thanks again


----------



## RedBike (16 Mar 2009)

> I'm thinking of getting an adjustable stem to raise the bars a touch. Are these expensive? And are they generic? i.e. are they all pretty much the same fitting/size?


It looks like you've already got an adjustable stem?
It also looks like the forks are the older threaded design so you can't fit a modern stem without using an ahead convertor. 



> More to the point... do you think its worth £250??


So long as you like it thats all that matters. 



> Ah, another thing, it has clipless pedals - im thinking of buying Shimano R099 shoes. What type/model cleats would I need?


I don't know what type of pedals they are. They look like an old Shimano spd-l type but it's really hard to tell from the photo. There are loads of different types of cleat and not all shoes are compatible with all cleats. I would wait until you find out which cleats you need before splashing out on the shoes. The Shimano R099 might not work with those pedals.


----------



## ShinSplint (16 Mar 2009)

thanks.

Out of interest, can anyone tell what model it is?

Maybe it just just named the "Compact Road" as per frame??


----------



## Landslide (16 Mar 2009)

It is the Giant OCR ONCE Team Edition.


----------



## ShinSplint (16 Mar 2009)

cheers


----------

